
On this day, 52 days ago Robert Kennedy gave his greatest speech - maram
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp81OYCjXtU&t=215s
======
maram
This speech is perhaps the only speech I've heard that resonated with me as an
entrepreneur.

What do you think about it?

